# Soft key icons



## a lawless a (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm looking for soft key icons....I know how to make a zip and flash all of them that's not what I'm looking for...I want icon packs for soft keys anyone that's running patient zero by DT knows that you can choose individual icons for each soft key so that's what I'm looking for. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

this is not really an icon pack...but you can just pull the images out of the ZIP.
SGSII skyrocket softkeys....looks amazing IMO
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1493370


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> this is not really an icon pack...but you can just pull the images out of the ZIP.
> SGSII skyrocket softkeys....looks amazing IMO
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1493370


those are what I use. Love em!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

